# ATO: How can we help?



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's small business newsroom:

https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/smallbusiness/Lodging-and-paying/How-can-we-help-/
[HEADING=2]How can we help?[/HEADING]










*8 December 2020*

We know you might have experienced financial difficulties this year due to the challenging economic conditions. We're committed to supporting you with your tax and super obligations and entitlements, particularly during tough times.

Depending on your circumstances, we may be able to help you with assistance, including:

help reconstructing records
release from some or all of your tax bill
tailored help and support, including payment plans.
Our payment plans provide you with manageable instalment amounts to pay within the shortest time, saving you worry. Our online and automated phone services make it easier for you to manage paying without the need to contact us directly if you prefer.

Lodging your returns may give you access to government support measures for businesses, such as the cash flow boost.

If you're worried about being able to lodge or pay on time, speak with a registered tax or BAS agent or contact us as early as possible.

*Find out about:*

Support in difficult times
Help with paying
Support for businesses and employers


----------

